# Desperately need advice: rat temporarily isolated - Do I need a cagemate?



## lupusfiasco (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi all, 
So I had an accidental litter due to my rats being incorrectly sexed, and now the mama and babies are being held in a separate container. Her cagemate, my rat Yuki, is now alone in a big critter nation. He was very bonded with Tohru (the female). He doesnt quite know how to play with me (and doesnt really like toys so far except the ones that involve food lol), but enjoys my company and likes receiving pets and whatnot. The mama and babies are in earshot of him, and he gets to see her through the bars of the cage (I let her out for a few hours a day so she gets a break from caring for the litter, and she crawls all around the outside of his cage, which gets him very excited). She seems to be too busy with the babies to care, but I'm worried that his health will decline in the month or so that he has to be separated from her. *Even if he'll only be alone for a month or so, should I buy him a young male cagemate to prevent any depression/health issues, or do you think he'll be okay until then? *What signs should I look out for that hes becoming depressed? I wish I could neuter him now so he can reunite with her once the babies are no longer weaning, but I havent been able to ever since I learned he was male because of quarantine (in the tristate area, they're only doing emergency vet visits, so no neutering). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If you had him neutered today, he would be ready to hang out with your female once her babies have fully weened. Males are generally kept away from females for at least a month post neuter. 

I think the best bet would be to keep a male or two from your litter to become his new cagemates. You'd also want to save a female baby or two to keep mom company. Until you're able to get any/all of them fixed, you'll have to keep two separate groups.


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

Rats are social animals. I would recommend finding him another friend because he might get really bored by himself. If you don't, try to spend as much time as you can with him.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

I realize that I am absolutely way too late, but I would like to input my view.

One rat will be fine by him/herself for a couple months, if you interact with him at least a few times a day. Also, you should certainly not, under any circumstances, put the male back with the female unless one or the other has been spayed/neutered. You definitely do not want another oops-litter.


----------



## Poteto (Jan 5, 2021)

lupusfiasco said:


> Hi all,
> So I had an accidental litter due to my rats being incorrectly sexed, and now the mama and babies are being held in a separate container. Her cagemate, my rat Yuki, is now alone in a big critter nation. He was very bonded with Tohru (the female). He doesnt quite know how to play with me (and doesnt really like toys so far except the ones that involve food lol), but enjoys my company and likes receiving pets and whatnot. The mama and babies are in earshot of him, and he gets to see her through the bars of the cage (I let her out for a few hours a day so she gets a break from caring for the litter, and she crawls all around the outside of his cage, which gets him very excited). She seems to be too busy with the babies to care, but I'm worried that his health will decline in the month or so that he has to be separated from her. *Even if he'll only be alone for a month or so, should I buy him a young male cagemate to prevent any depression/health issues, or do you think he'll be okay until then? *What signs should I look out for that hes becoming depressed? I wish I could neuter him now so he can reunite with her once the babies are no longer weaning, but I havent been able to ever since I learned he was male because of quarantine (in the tristate area, they're only doing emergency vet visits, so no neutering). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


sad to hear this, though I hope the litter and the parents are doing alright now and you enjoyed seeing those adorable babies grow up. I understand it’s been 8 months or so now and there are multiple helpful replies. But I couldn’t help but point out their names! Fruit basket right? Absolutely adore the series


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

!UPDATE!


----------

